# Rounding a corner on a new site



## modlife (Nov 12, 2010)

My company has grown considerably and I am branching out with new partnerships in media. Before I put another 40 hours into this site, let me know what you guys think of my start.

Some of the cool features are that it's 100% optimized , and dynamically generates a lot of information. (i.e. adds internal links on pages, updates meta tags, and builds tag clouds based solely on search engine popularity for the pulled referrer queries.) TPF uses a very similar method of using http_referrer to accomplish this.

It is also a fully integrated e-commerce solution with order distribution to print or people can pay for a direct download on the site.

NO, I won't sell any of my sites as templates, either - I like having the SEO edge. 

What I really want it feedback on the design of my new Nashville Photography and Video Site, which is why I'm posting it before I even build any current galleries and send clients to it.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks really good man. 
Very professional, pretty clean and I love how you integrated all the social media site links and icons.

Well done!


----------



## SusanMart (Dec 17, 2010)

I like it.
Very good and attractive interface of the site can help you to attract more visitors.
Confortable navigation and a lot of information.
Well done
You can quietly invite customers on your site!)


----------

